# Angelo Pipes



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

Gentlemen, I did a quick search and came up with nothing. 

I am on the search for an inexpensive billiard ($50 or less). 

I like dark, almost ebony smooth looking billiards. 

So I was looking on pipesandcigars and I saw an Angelo that pretty much fits the bill. 

I understand that this is essentially a basket pipe, but anyone have any experiences either way with these inexpensive little guys?

Thanks.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes. Early in my return to pipe smoking I acquired three from the same source, the only purchase from them I regret. Two are in my junk pipe box, one went straight into the trash can. Can't say I'd recommend them...


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

They may not be as dark a finish as it sounds like you usually like but I would google Benton pipes and look at some of their offerings. Several places used to carry them. I know Iwan Ries was one. They are a very well made pipe for the $35 or so price tag briar pipe IMO. I have two that I smoke blends in that I like in a smaller pipe. 

My only complaint at all about the Benton pipes is that the stem work is a little "clunky" at the bit, meaning just a little thick to my tastes. Drilling and engineering is quite good in my two and the other samples I've seen. Draw hole is properly placed at the center/bottom of the bowl and they'll pass a cleaner with a slight twist of the wrist. They are the Benton medium sized bent billiards IIRC.

As to the original question, I've never even heard of Angelo pipes.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

If you don't mind a large pipe you could go with a Savinelli Baronet Bruyere. I picked one up at smokingpipes.com for a little under $50


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

bigdaddychester said:


> If you don't mind a large pipe you could go with a Savinelli Baronet Bruyere. I picked one up at smokingpipes.com for a little under $50


Actually that's exactly what I'm trying to avoid.

I'm looking for a small billiard shape flake pipe.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

beefytee said:


> I'm looking for a small billiard shape flake pipe.


FWIW, that's exactly what my Bentons were recommended to me and purchased for. They have worked very well in that capacity. :2


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

ultramag said:


> FWIW, that's exactly what my Bentons were recommended to me and purchased for. They have worked very well in that capacity. :2


Thanks very much. I'll definitely look into them.


----------



## MattBrooklyn (Mar 22, 2010)

I have an Angelo, and yeah I bought it as a basket pipe. Air flow is good and the outside of the bowl doesn't get to warm, but for some reason it makes a slight whistling sound on the inhale.

Also I think it came with a coating on the inside of the bowl that I think alot of guys would rather just sand off.

It's not a pipe I use very often.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Cup o' Joes has a couple of nice dark stained billiards on sale for very good prices. The Sav is only $39.99 and the Ben Wade is $47.



















Here's the link if you want to check them out:

Pipes - xx Hot Buys xx CLOSEOUTS


----------

